# IMac vs MacPro



## cc64 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,

i've been waiting for the new MacPros to come out for quite a while as i was betting on a ground breaking future proof machine. If Apple had released their MacPros with USB3 and FW 1600/3200 i would have bought one immediately, but now i'm thinking the 12 core Macs are in a weird spot. They are very advanced regarding CPU/Mobo, so much that many say that it will take a long time for software devs to actually catch up to these machines. Problem is, once they do the machines will sorta be obsolete in the USB/Firewire/eSata and upcoming Fibre optic technology departments.

Wich brings me to the reason for this thread. 

Since i'm still on a G5 i really need to upgrade to an Intel Mac. Eric Persing himself not so long ago in these pages said that the current iMacs where really potent machines and worth considering. My gut feeling tells me that this option could work very well for me but i have a few questions before going foreward and i'm hoping that the collective wisdom on this forum will help me make the right choice ; )

I'm considering the 27" i7 quad-core iMac running at 2.93 @ 2199$
16Gigs RAM @ Crucial 600$ 
Total 2799$

I notice that the iMac uses non ECC memory would this be a deal breaker? Although 1333 DDR3 seems pretty good compared to my current G5...

I would need an audio interface. 
The Babyface from RME seems cool @ approx. 700$ as it would not clutter the FW800 bus that would be used for my HDs

I would keep my G5 as a slave using VEPro. Remember i'm changing comps not so much because of performance but for being able to use Kontakt 4.1 and the newer versions of Omnisphere/Trillian etc...

Anything i might not have considered? Keeping the G5 as master and getting a powerful PC slave not an option because i need to install Leopard on the G5 to run VEPro and if i do this it won't be as viable a master for running DP 7.12 etc...But getting a PC slave could eventually be cool to complement the iMac. Altought i've checked VisionDaw and their PCs are almost more expensive than the MacPros ; )

Any toughts welcomed!

Claude


----------



## talino (Aug 17, 2010)

Good idea to get that sub-thread into its proper place  For new readers, I feel I must mention the discussion on the Apple forums concerning the hard drive noise, which I've mentioned in the original thread.

The Babyface is a good piece of gear. The Fireface UC, which I got today, is even better (no FX in the DSP chip, though, only TotalMix). I mentioned in the original thread that USB 3 might change things in the world of audio interfaces, but I think I was wrong. Unless you're going for many simultaneous inputs, it seems there's no reason to go beyond USB 2. It won't be the game changer it will be for hard drives.


----------



## cc64 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey Talino,

good point about the noise issue but it seems that this thread was started in november 2009 and as one guy just mentioned there hasn't been many complaints since the new iMacs came out mid 2010.

But i'll definitely check this out at the store if i decide to go the iMac route.

Best,

Claude


----------



## talino (Aug 17, 2010)

A 13-page discussion on the MacRumors forum seems to confirm this, too. I haven't read it entirely as it's very long, but it seems that new users, in the last week at least, haven't noticed any hard drive noise (or any of the other problems which plagued earlier 27" models). 

Don't read that thread or you'll order your 27" tonight. Consider yourself warned


----------



## cc64 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey talino,

thanks man! 13 pages! I actually went to the MacRumors forum but just checked the Mac Pro discussions so i didn't see this discussion...Duhh

Best,

Claude


----------



## talino (Aug 17, 2010)

Also, there seems to be another very annoying and recurrent problem with the new iMacs: the inability to use a dual-monitor setup properly. Granted, with a 27" screen you might not need a second monitor, but in my way of working I've gotten used to it. Details in http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2341396&start=30&tstart=0 (this Apple discussions thread) (only 3 pages, apparently the majority of people find one screen to be enough. It's nevertheless a major malfunction.)

I've subscribed to that thread and will add a reply here when (if?) things change.


----------



## talino (Aug 17, 2010)

Apparently the HD noise issue is still a hit and miss affair for iMacs delivered this week.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Aug 18, 2010)

The imac is a solid machine, the biggest limitations are the four ram slots and the lack of additional internal hard drives. But if you're not running the latest biggest libraries you can do a lot with an iMac and with libraries on external FW drives.

Bummer that the new MP doesn't have usb 3 or especially SATA 3 (internal or external) but those can be added pretty cheaply and easily with PCI cards.


----------



## talino (Aug 18, 2010)

I know the iMacs are solid machines. I've been composing professionally on one for quite a while (freezing tracks way too often, though...) and running several VSL instruments off of a FW800 drive. Somewhat annoying but functional. However, my iMac's internal drive doesn't rattle, which is what many people are concerned about...


----------

